# Maple Story C++ Error



## Fishkeeper10 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
Okay, so I have been trying to run maple story on my laptop for a while now, and at first i got an error that a .dll was missing, so i downloaded it, but then it poped up and gave me another error that says " Failed in Finding proper screen mode for GR2D. " ITs a really old Sony Vaio Laptop, probably from around 2000. It runs zoo tycoon and Rollercoaster tycoon fine, so why not maple story?
Any help appreciated. 
Aaron.


----------



## aserus (Aug 3, 2005)

i've been having the same trouble ... but only this started to happen after i formatted my pc whitch i had already ran it on before ... plz help both of us


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check for spyware. Last time i helped people with Maple Story they got spyware


----------



## Fishkeeper10 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, i know for a fact that its not spyware... The maplestory client itself doesnt carry any spyware with it... and usualy the problem with Maple story is that people look for hacks or follow links that people give them on it, and when they get to a website, it puts a keylogger or spyware on to their system. I just checked my system, and it is fine. I know its a system error.. but I just dont know how to fix it, hence why im here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm going on experience. Never can be too careful 

Looks like a video issue... have you tried to update your drivers?


----------



## aserus (Aug 3, 2005)

video is fine so any other ideas?


----------



## tzupan (Sep 10, 2005)

aserus said:


> video is fine so any other ideas?


My problem started after allowing Windows XP to compress my hard drive. First reboot after doing this my video card driver was bad and coputer would only boot with very crude graphics (looked like safe mode, but was only the graphics). I reloaded the graphics card driver and then it looked fine. Then Maplestory stopped working. Reloaded it and get the "failed to find proper screen mode for Gr2D" message. When I load the patch I get another error that says that Canvas.dll is corrupt. Asks me if I want to load the client which takes me to another Maplestory link which fails to load. I have looked for a free download of canvas.dll but can't find one. Anybody got a fix for this?


----------



## tzupan (Sep 10, 2005)

tzupan said:


> My problem started after allowing Windows XP to compress my hard drive. First reboot after doing this my video card driver was bad and coputer would only boot with very crude graphics (looked like safe mode, but was only the graphics). I reloaded the graphics card driver and then it looked fine. Then Maplestory stopped working. Reloaded it and get the "failed to find proper screen mode for Gr2D" message. When I load the patch I get another error that says that Canvas.dll is corrupt. Asks me if I want to load the client which takes me to another Maplestory link which fails to load. I have looked for a free download of canvas.dll but can't find one. Anybody got a fix for this?


I solved my problem. I downoaded from the internet the most recent driver for my graphics card. Apparently the one which came on a disc with the computer was not compatable.


----------



## IamCOOL (May 31, 2007)

May u plz tell me how to fix all these stuff? cuz I really wanna play maple. I am lvl 107 already I haven't play it for weeks and also I had the same problem as all of u guys


----------



## zerosk8erjt94 (Nov 14, 2007)

i installed maple story and double clicked it and got throught the first two ads (wizet, nexon) the the screen went white and usually it should take me to the login menu but instead it went back to the desktop and said maple and i clicked ok and nothing happened whats wrong with it???????????????


----------



## xbox360roks123 (Apr 20, 2008)

Start by right clicking on the desktop then press properties. go to settings and press advance. clik on trouble shoot and change hardware acceleration to full. If doesnt work, go to monitor (on the left of troubleshoot) and change to 75 hertz (ull know when u see it)


----------

